# Surf tomorrow (Jan 13)?



## slab63 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have the urge to try my luck in the surf for bull red or black drum, and I was thinking about going tomorrow.

I know enough about the surf to know the bait and the rigs I need, but I admit I have no clue about conditions and their impact.

I would appreciate any guidance if you think tomorrow looks like it could be a good day or might be a total washout.


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

I am not sure about weather and conditions, but as far as timing it looks like the big tide change from 8 to lunch should be nice. I have read winter changes baits you should use to things like crab or big shkrimps since most mullet is out of surf or something.


----------



## slab63 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for your advice. Yes, I've heard the way to go now that the temps have dropped is fresh crab or jumbo shrimp


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Catch a few whiting with small fishbites to use for big reds. Use crab and Jumbo shrimp for Ugly's. I would try my best to fish the higher tides. With the wind and low tide the water will be pushed off the bars. The predator fish use the bars to ambush prey. Try to place your baits in between where the waves are breaking.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The high pressure, strong winds, and super low water levels are gonna make catching fish tough tomorrow, but it should be better by Sunday. I'm fishing tomorrow anyway, but I'm not right in the head.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## slab63 (Jul 24, 2012)

Fishin' Soldier and sharkchum - thank your for all the pointers. Good to hear about the Fishbites because I just picked up a new pack.

I think I'm gonna go for it regardless; gotta scratch the itch.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

I've caught many drum on fishbites especially in the cooler weather


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Last week*

I was catching oversized black drum , keeper drum , sheephead and keeper reds at the San Luis Pass last week . The sand was packed , I have a 4x4 chevy but I saw other vehicles get access to the beach . And the water stayed fairly green in the pass .Good Luck


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

We struck out. Never got a single bite and couldn't even loose a dead shrimp. Hopefully we have better luck tomorrow, but it sure can't be any worse.


----------



## slab63 (Jul 24, 2012)

Same here. At least it was peaceful - never had to bother with reeling in some pesky fish


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Trying Galveston State Park tomorrow mid-day. If anyone is there and sees our 6-7 rods, stop to say hi.


----------

